# cheap Ukranian cream separators



## Fly to the Moon

Do they work on goat milk? Or just cow? Or do they even work on cow milk?


----------



## usewsmile

Greetings,
I sell these Ukrainian separators at http://slavicbeauty.ecrater.com/
and on ebay at: http://stores.ebay.com/fun-widgets?_rdc=1
I asked some of my customers to make videos about the separators.
I thought it would be helpful if I post the videos here.
They are very informative.
I'm aware that some of the manuals are poorly translated and need to be edited. I'm working on it right now. At the moment, I have 2 manuals edited.
The instructions for the electric separator 50l/h and manual separator 50l/h.
If anyone needs the manuals, please contact me and I'll be happy to email them to you.

Here are the links to the videos:











All the separators are suitable for both cow and goat's milk. The video with 80L/H electric separator was made using goat's milk for separation.

Will be happy to answer any questions you might have.
Katya


----------



## Fly to the Moon

I'd forgotten I posted this.

Nobody has any experiences, good or bad, aside from the seller? LOL

Thank you, Katya, for the videos. I will watch them when I'm at a computer with flash.


----------



## Fiberaddict

Sorry -didn't see this before. 

We bought a manual one from Katya. It arrived quickly, with the untranslated directions. We never could get it to work right - but I think it's operator error, as we have since bought a Novo electric one and can't get *it* to work, either. (What I mean is, we can get it up to speed, but we aren't getting cream, no matter how we set the screw. We've gone to using a turkey baster instead......and the 2 separators are taking up space on the counter until we have the time (and milk) to fiddle with them again)

It's a nice machine, wasn't that hard to assemble........I'd buy one again if I needed it. It was a lot less money to invest than others.


----------



## Fly to the Moon

Thanks for the info. Had you seen the videos before you tried it? If not, do you think they'd help?


----------



## Fiberaddict

No, I hadn't - and still haven't.  They might help......

I know what we're supposed to do - we just can't get the screw set right to get cream. I think we just need to fiddle a lot more with them - we just don't have the time nor the milk right now.


----------



## mathewsfive

I watched the videos, and all of them used Jersey cow milk. I wonder if there is any videos of them using goats milk since cows milk is different from goats milk.


----------



## Fly to the Moon

Good question! That I'm not looking to answer anymore cause I got an old Royal Blue jr instead. :lol


----------



## mathewsfive

how does it do??? Is it working well with the goat milk??


----------



## Fly to the Moon

When I have goat milk, and I figure out how to work the thing, I'll let you know! It's missing one part, definitely - the top flow-control/on/off thing, and it might be missing an O-ring. Have yet to determine if it's supposed to have one. And I'm not sure it has the right number of disks. And it needs cleaned up a little, etc etc. When I have time to think about it, I'll post with a bunch of questions. Right now it's just sitting on my counter looking cool.


----------



## chell20013

One of my friends has one of these Ukranian separators and it works great. She did stress that it has to be put together just right or it won't work. I used it about a month ago on goat's milk and was quite impressed.


----------



## Dusty

How much cream, roughly, can you get from Nubian goat's milk per gal?


----------

